
Epic Animation Created Entirely in Google Docs - ssclafani
http://malbonnington.com/best-thing-u-will-see-today-created-entirely
======
SandB0x
If you don't get it (took me a while), look at the slide counter ticking away
in the bottom-left corner from around the 40 second mark...

------
tertius
Stop calling it powerpoint!

------
IamNoMad
I am asking to learn. The www.demoslam.com is very nice. Would anyone please
tell me what the front end / User interface was developed in? Thanks.

------
olalonde
Google Docs couldn't have hoped for better publicity.

------
codejoust
Sounds like three people have way too much time on their hands. That, or they
are fascinated with the rich set of corroborative tools, (as rudimentary they
may be4 for animation) in Google Docs.

~~~
techiferous
> people have way too much time on their hands

I love those kinds of people. Like this guy: <http://www.tomscott.com/>

~~~
Groxx
<http://www.tomscott.com/cliff/>

_THAT_ is epic. Wow.

~~~
ojilles
Or "Technical Difficulties"

<http://www.techdif.co.uk/one/street-view-race/>

------
Groxx
Brute-force powerpoint animation. Nice.

------
sliverstorm
was the music part of the powerpoint?

------
ChRoss
When I download the slide, it's 413 slides, not 450.

------
sajal83
404

------
keyle
s/Epic/Okay

